# HCG during and PCT protocol???



## jackfowlerPT (Jun 18, 2014)

I know its a dubatable topic taking hcg throughout or after cycle etc, but personally for me i got bad testicular atropy on my last cycle so ill be running it as of week 2 of my cycle (next week) at 500iu PW taken 250iu 2x PW! Last cycle i didnt run hcg through but used it for PCT i waited 2 weeks after my last shot of test E then ran hcg at 500iu ED for 10 days then nolva clomid as follows, 40/40/20/20 150/150/100/50/50.

My question is with me running HCG throughout cycle this time do i still follow the same pct protocol as just stated and if so should i drop the hcg on cycle same time as last shot of test e then wait the 2 weeks and run it 500iu ED for 10 days or run it throughout all the way up to 2 weeks after last shot then just bump it up to the 500iu ED for 10 days, hope that made sence?

Cheers lads.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

On the old forum, there was a sticky about hcg during cycle and hcg after cycle.

Someone might be able to paste a link to it


----------

